

James Hong: A lesson on life... - rob
http://james.hotornot.com/2007/09/lesson-on-life.html

======
mynameishere
Definitely good for a Mary Worth subplot.

Now let's hear about the time the waiter forgot to let you smell the cork and
it turned out to be the '82 not the '81. LOL, we really had it out with the
sommelier that night. Oh, well, just another day in the life of us steely,
gung-ho adventurers/soft core porno mongers.

------
Alex3917
The only problem with going to Cuba through Canada is what if you accidentally
lose your passport or have a medical emergency or get robbed or whatnot. No
embassy or state dept. to help you out, so you're pretty much just staying
there. Not to mention what happens the next time you try to travel and they
see the stamp. Good story though.

------
karzeem
How Seinfeldian. James Hong is even Steven.

------
falsestprophet
That was a fantastic post, but he did just (very publicly) admit to a felony.

------
plinkplonk
urgh! why is this here anyways? 9 points! God help us all!

